# How can i be wrong??



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had bloods done on wednesday as i was sure my medication needed adjusting as i have been feeling like absolute crap!! My neck is swollen and it feels like ive got something stuck in my throat, making it hard to swallow. My brain fog is bad at the moment too and im all twitchy :/ And ive just suffered 2 miscarriages since May so i was 100% convinced that something was going on.

Just phoned for my results and all i was told was 'no action required'. I have asked for the full report so i can take a look myself.

I have been on anti biotics (3 day course) for a UTI which could account for the crappy feeling but nothing else. GRRR its just so frustration, im not LOOOKING for something to be wrong, just want to know why my symptoms are back if my bloods were ok???? And now my bloods have come back ok the doc will never agree to a thyroid scan!

I just want to scream and shout!!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Aw, mouthy, I'm sorry! :hugs:

If the doctor says you're normal, but you're feeling like crap, maybe the chances are that you are actually on the low or high end of normal ranges and so they deem you "fine" when you're not? I'll be interested to see what your levels look like when they come back.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Apologies, as I can't recall, but you did have your antibodies tested right? It's a very real possibility your labs will be normal but you still feel awful if you have high levels of antibodies. My labs were more or less normal, but 3/4 of my thyroid was not functioning/cancerous.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> I had bloods done on wednesday as i was sure my medication needed adjusting as i have been feeling like absolute crap!! My neck is swollen and it feels like ive got something stuck in my throat, making it hard to swallow. My brain fog is bad at the moment too and im all twitchy :/ And ive just suffered 2 miscarriages since May so i was 100% convinced that something was going on.
> 
> Just phoned for my results and all i was told was 'no action required'. I have asked for the full report so i can take a look myself.
> 
> ...


Dang!!

When you get that report; please be sure to include the ranges for us.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks all, i will post results as soon as i receive them.

I had my antibodies checked in may, they were clear. I have more tests at the rheumatiod clinic soon. Maybe its the arthritis symptoms and not thyroid?? I dunno,, we'll see when i get results.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Infections and even antibiotics can make you lethargic and produce brain fog.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

symptoms started weeks ago when i was clear of infection, thats y i assumed it was thyroid related, especially since they were almost identical to when i first started suffering with it.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

But how do you know you were "clear of infection"? Infection could be lurking there even though no overt symptoms.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Because i have my water checked every 3-4 weeks due to having kidney and bladder trouble my whole life. A few weeks ago, when my other symptons started i had a very rare 'clear' sample and was even clear of blood which has only happened maybe 5 times in 2 decades. My bloods were also clear of antibodies at that time.

I see what ur saying, i know it might not me my thyroid but because my symptoms are the same as before, and the neck swelling and trouble swallowing, tbh im still pretty sure it IS my thyroid.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I know how you feel mouthy. It's crazy when you know what you are feelin but can't get the help you need. I am going through this myself.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Luckily my doctor is willing to listen, at least he gave me blood tests when i asked, hopefully he'll still put me in for an ultrasound.

I think i was having a bad day when i wrote this post lol i might be feeling crappy but i havent hit a wall just yet, theres still some tests to do.

Hope u get the help u need soon sleepylady


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks. I am now going to schedule an U/S guided FNA. From there we will see what happens.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh goodluck for that... let me know the outcome


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

You will definitely hear from me here.


----------

